# topic schliessen

## tux-fan

nene Beforegod,

das mit dem "Topic-Schliessen" mag ich ganz und garnicht... da hätte man mal die Chance gehabt "Killacat" von gentoo zu überzeugen....

aber nein ... topic zu... aus die Maus  :Sad: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

mich von gentoo zu überzeugen geht nicht, ich bin es bereits!

MfG

jax

----------

## Beforegod

@tux-fan:

Hier geht es nicht um Gentoo überzeugen oder sonstiges.

Das hier ist KEIN RedHat Forum!

Für RedHat gibt es genug Alternative Foren.

----------

## KiLLaCaT

@beforegod:

kannst du mir vielleicht eins sagen, google hat mir nix gesagt  :Sad: 

jax

----------

## format c:

Du hast mich zwar nicht gefragt, aber ich antworte trotzdem mal:

zu einem RedHat-Forum geht's hier entlang

http://forum.winner.de/forumdisplay.php?s=a2b40b160cf98e9ff9ed8f093c4c9413&forumid=25

mfg

----------

## KiLLaCaT

des hat mir da geforegod schon empfohlen, trotzdem danke!!  :Very Happy: 

jax

----------

## Beforegod

@Robert Austin :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> @Berforegod. Für englischsprechende User gibts zum einem "Other Things Gentoo" und für Off-Topic Sachen "Off-The-Wall", daher finde ich das man hier in dieser Rubrik entsprechende Beiträge tolerieren sollte.
> 
> Vielleicht nur den Beitrag als solchen kennzeichnet, dann kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er sich diesen Beitrag durchliest oder auch nicht. 
> ...

 

Gegen Off-Topic beiträge spricht überhaupt nichts!

(Siehe biete folgende Links :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=14481

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=14638

)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Insbesondere wollte KillaCat mit einer Gentoo-System ins Netz ... 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Ich kann hier kein Hinweis finden das er mit Gentoo bzw. über Gentoo ins Netz gehen wollte und deswegen hatte der Beitrag hier nichts zu suchen. Redhat selber bietet auch ein Forum an wo solche Fragen behandelt werden können. 

[/quote]

----------

## KiLLaCaT

@Beforegod:

ich hab eh schon kapiert, dass das ein OT is,  dachte, es liegt am fehlenden netzwerkprotokoll, und da RH wie gentoo kein bunti-klicki app hat, dachte ich es is eh wurscht.

aber egal....  :Confused: 

----------

## tux-fan

Au weia, da hab ich was angefangen....

Wenn Beforegod konsequent Topics schließt, die nix mit Gentoo-Linux zu tun haben, kann ich das nur befürworten.

Es hatte mich halt etwas verwundert, daß eben jenes Topic geschlossen wurde, in dem Killacat sagte:

"Ich hab hier RedHat, möchte Umsteigen, aber Live-CD funzt nit"

 *Quote:*   

> und ich wuerd auf gern wieder gentoo installieren, aber die neue live-cd geht nicht! 

 

Deswegen geht jetzt die Welt nicht unter und Killacat kann sich sicher sein, daß ihm jede Hilfe gewährt wird (sicherlich auch von Beforegod). Hab auch nur andeuten wollen, daß ich (wenn ich denn Moderator wäre) das ein wenig toleranter gehandhabt hätte.

*peace*

----------

## KiLLaCaT

@tux-fan:

 *tux-fan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Deswegen geht jetzt die Welt nicht unter und Killacat kann sich sicher sein, daß ihm jede Hilfe gewährt wird (sicherlich auch von Beforegod). Hab auch nur andeuten wollen, daß ich (wenn ich denn Moderator wäre) das ein wenig toleranter gehandhabt hätte.
> ...

 

Glaubst du, dass ich jetzt beleidigt bin?

Ausserdem hab ich ja auch wegen dieser CD brav einen neuen Tread eröffnet. Wenn keiner antwortet, werd ich eben von der "alten" CD booten  :Crying or Very sad: 

MfG

jax

----------

## Beforegod

Das hat nichts damit zu tun das ich jemanden hier kränken will oder sonstwas. Natrülcih werde ich Killacat soweit helfen wie ich kann.

Aber ich muss Konsequent bleiben und wenn ihr meine Kollegen auf den englischen Threads verfolgt werdet ihr feststellen das ich mehr als ein Auge ab und zu zudrücke!

Aber es gibt klare Grundregeln und eine davon heisst das eben nur über GENTOO hier geredet wird.

Wenn ab und an mal was privates bzw. mal was anderes kommt, habe ich absolut nichts dagegen.

Ich hoffe das dieser Thread nun ruhen kann!

MfG

BeforeGod

----------

## KiLLaCaT

ja, RIP

und jetzt das topic brav schliessen!!

jax

----------

